# A complete forum redesign -- What do you think?



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I've been wanting to re-do GoPitbull for a long time, and I'm at the point where I think I'm just going to do it.

But, I'd liek to get some opinions first to see what you guys think...

Things a redesign would help:

- Newer up to date software would take care of near 100% of spam
- Could install various modifications easier that would add a LOT of interactivity to the forums, and probably get a good bit of new members.
- Would overhaul the look, etc.
- I'll be appointing an administrator that has almost all of the power over the site that I have, so he can take care of more in depth issues as he sees fit. Dave has definitely showed me that he's willing to step up, so he's the current candidate for this.

I think I could accomplish it all with only about a day of downtime, and most importantly *NO DATA WOULD BE LOST!*.

What do you guys think?

*EDIT: If you have any suggestions you'd like to see implemented, post em and I'll definitely take everything into consideration. Not making any promises, as I am already loaded with things to do, and also some things may be out of my power or know-how, but I'll certainly attempt it.*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sound good boss, long awaited.lol
I sit here for prolly 3 hours a day and watch the trolls and spam roll in.
We need to be able to not only ban by IP but by ISP because these bitter low lifes that get banned keep coming back. I have a dynamic IP and as of now you could never ban me because I can change my IP by simply rebooting my modem..This Is by far the biggest prob we have IMO..


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yep I feel bad for not being around here much, but I've had so much crap on my plate lately. Hurt my back and I'm trying to make tons of other websites that will pay the bills (GoPitbull doesn't really make any money, that's not the point of it, it's just a fun project .. need to re-do the ads though, and switch back to adsense. The BidVertiser stuff is making like a whole $10/month lol).

Anyway I'm hoping to get the ball rolling and have high hopes for GP. Dave was telling me about a possible advertising deal with a large company which would be nice. It'd be awesome to have a company such as this one come out and say that blatantly that they support pit bulls.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

COOl, sponsors would put us at a huge advantage..
I'm sure you have already gotten an ear full concerning things that need to be changed but I have one more request, Can you enable a quick reply for the forums?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think that is a wonderful idea! 

I am all for no spam. Would the overhaul include requiring a new member to post in the intro forum before posting anywhere else? It's not my idea, many have mentioned it before, but I think it's a great one. It would cut down on some of the trolling at least. 

Maybe an age requirment even...not sure how that would work though. Some topics I would venture to say may not be suitable for kids under, say, 16. Just a thought. 

Good luck with the overhaul! I can't wait to see the new and improved GoPitbull!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Carriana said:


> I think that is a wonderful idea!
> 
> I am all for no spam. Would the overhaul include requiring a new member to post in the intro forum before posting anywhere else? It's not my idea, many have mentioned it before, but I think it's a great one. It would cut down on some of the trolling at least.
> 
> ...


Yes! Requiring newbs to post in the intro forum before they have acess to the rest of the forums.. Great Idea:cheers:


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yeah guys (and girls), go ahead and post up suggestions you may have, and I'll attempt to get around to them. Not making any promises, but I'll sure take it all into consideration.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think this is a good move. This forum could use the clean-up, especially with regard to the trolls and spammers. My thoughts point-by-point:

Making folks intro to post in other sections is a good start. 

Being able to ban trolls by IP is another good idea. 

I definitely agree with elevating one or two trusted, regular mods to admin status, to enable them to deal with problems quickly.

Quick reply: good idea. Very handy.

Getting rid of those parameter warnings I see on the top of the homepage would be sweet, although that aint the end of the world.

Maybe if there's an update available that automatically embeds linked videos right into the message, we could get that, too?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

bahamutt99 said:


> Getting rid of those parameter warnings I see on the top of the homepage would be sweet, although that aint the end of the world.
> 
> Maybe if there's an update available that automatically embeds linked videos right into the message, we could get that, too?


I'm actually thinking of making the front page the forum itself, and just having the news forum for all news posts... It would make things a bit simpler.

As far as embedding videos, I can do that. I can make it to where you can use


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

front page as the forum would be great. having the news up there has been a problem.the first thing you would see is " pup kills 2yr old", or pitbull something negative


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Everything sounds good to me except the age requirement. We have a younge 14yr old boy that is very active. I think we need to keep the posts clean so that we invite younge people to join and discover this wonderful breed. I think that if we involve the children we can change the future of our breed.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Excellent Sharon, my 8 yr old reads the posts too


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Why not create an 18+ section.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds great!!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

TheBoss said:


> Why not create an 18+ section.


that would be great..but.......... i dont know if ill be able to survive the down time...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds good. I sent you several emails with some suggestions we could really use around here to help us all out.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, don't want to do an age requirement... It's not really up to me to decide what other peoples children can and can't see  Besides, I think the forums are clean enough overall... I know at 14 I had been exposed to a lot more than you'd see on these forums, haha

Andy, thanks, I'll be checking it soon, man.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

To be honest, I don't see where this is too adult for kids. Everything we discuss here needs to be heard by the younger generation..
A pit owner is a pit owner..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The age requirment was just a suggestion really. And I think keeping younger kids out is as much for the members as the kids themselves. I take issue with any young teenager who thinks that they are responsible and capable enough to properly care for and train a pit bull and also with a parent who allows the dog to be that child's responsibility. Couldn't tell you how many times you see animals being neglected because the parents let the dog be the child's responsibility ,and when animal control comes knocking because the dog has an embedded collar, or aggression problems from being left in the yard to rot, who do the parents point the finger at "well it was my son's responsibilty to take care of the dog". BS!

And yes, I think the forum overall is very clean and sure, let your kids read along with you, but as for having young kids as active members, I don't know how I feel about that personally. JMHO.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Everything sounds good to me, but I wouldn't like to see any age restrictions though. While it does bother me that young kids get on these forums asking for advice (I hear ya on that Carriana  ), 'cause I think that only experienced dog owners should own pit bulls, if a kid already has a pit bull and is looking for advice 'cause they're trying to be responsible and have parents that aren't "doggy educated," I feel the kids should be able to have somewhere to go for sound advice. Plus, if a kid were to come on here asking questions before obtaining a pit bull, we'd be able to steer them clear of the breed and ask that they wait until they're more experienced and have a stable life. It may make a kid determined to get a pit bull, think twice before going through with it. Maybe there could be a section for the younger generation and members could choose whether or not they wanted to respond to kid's questions (kinda like with TheBoss' 18+ suggestion, only this one would be for 18 under)? IDK, just a thought.

I just wanna say too that I love this site! The debates don't get too out of hand, everyone is pretty civil, and people don't get torn to shreds here (though there is bickering from time to time, but it's kept within descent boundaries). I belong to other pit bull sites (one under a different user name), but this is my fav. by far because of this. The people here are great  !


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am also not for the age requirements but I do feel that ANYTHING with graphic content should be labeled in the name of the thread and in the thread its self not for the young only for for those who don't care to see that. I don't mid it being posted as long as t has an actual conversation point. This is more of an new rule than changing the site.

I also think Dave is a great choice to hand over some extra power to if he has the time. I think Eric has extra time but if you give him more power we may just end up with our 30 active members lol! j/p Eric:thumbsup: 

I am all for the introduction requirement. 

But one day of down time I don't know about that I think that mite drive me crazy lol..:rain:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> I am also not for the age requirements but I do feel that ANYTHING with graphic content should be labeled in the name of the thread and in the thread its self not for the young only for for those who don't care to see that. I don't mid it being posted as long as t has an actual conversation point. This is more of an new rule than changing the site.
> 
> I also think Dave is a great choice to hand over some extra power to if he has the time. I think Eric has extra time but if you give him more power we may just end up with our 30 active members lol! j/p Eric:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah give me the power and see what i can do..lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

A lot of good ideas in this thread and I'm for the upgrade as you know it will take away 100% of the spam, good luck with what ever you decide :thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Oh yeah give me the power and see what i can do..lol


Oh I know what you would do with your Authoritah lol

Your a good scum weeder:cheers:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Down time might be a drag


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well worth it though...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree :rofl:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hey, this looks nice. From what I can tell, its set up similar to game-dog, which I think has a pretty user-friendly format.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Hey, this looks nice. From what I can tell, its set up similar to game-dog, which I think has a pretty user-friendly format.


Alot like my forums too..:welcome:

I like!!!!!


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

I like it well the options and new stuff

I like the old theme instead of this blue stuff


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like it and I'm so glad Erik didn't go with any age requirments. I do wish he would have used a different skin colour tho. Everyone has blue.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I like it a heck of a lot better than I did the other one


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it.... can it be green?lol.....Looks real nice and clean. Also I think the stickys should still be separate because newer users may get confused and not go down far enough to actually see where the new threads start.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I miss not being able to see EVERYONE that has logged on for the day. I would look at that and see new names that were suspicious and then check their posts out and usually it was spammers. Now we can only see who is currently online.


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

vBulletin! I <3 vBulletin style boards. Everything is so much more organized, IMO. :cheers:


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'm changing the skin guys, just haven't got around to it yet. Also, the old features like seeing who logged in will be coming back.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

YAY!! Do we get to help pick out the skin colour?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> YAY!! Do we get to help pick out the skin colour?


Probably not, unfortunately, reason being I'll probably go wi th a pre-made skin so it doesn't take forever to get one up.

However, in the future, I may be able to customize the premade one a bit to change the colors.

What colors would you guys like to see? Not sure if I'll end up going with the suggestions to be honest, but some input never hurts.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> I love it.... can it be green?lol.....Looks real nice and clean. Also I think the stickys should still be separate because newer users may get confused and not go down far enough to actually see where the new threads start.


Most of the features, such as the sperated stickies, will be coming back  .... As well as a LOT of new features!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> We need to be able to not only ban by IP but by ISP because these bitter low lifes that get banned keep coming back.


If you ban an ISP you will ban everyone else that uses that ISP.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like the blue better than the red, why is mine red all of a sudden.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Click the blue link and you will go blue...Take the blue pill Andy


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> I like the blue better than the red, why is mine red all of a sudden.


If you clicked the red link in the poll post, it'll keep it red until you sign out and back in, or it might be until you close your browser and re-open it.

Edit: Yeah ^^^ Or click the blue link


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

it was about time that is all i can say


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

redog said:


> Excellent Sharon, my 8 yr old reads the posts too


That is a good idead to,,my kids also reads the post to and they love looking at the pics.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I prefer Blue over Red also. But the forum looks good


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

forum looks alot better,althogh i have limited internet accsses at the time..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> If you ban an ISP you will ban everyone else that uses that ISP.


 There has to be a way to block those with dynamic ISP"s
I can change mine at will..


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

I love the new site! Is their anyway you can make it a RSS feed? I would love to add it to my igoogle page.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

BlueTyco said:


> I love the new site! Is their anyway you can make it a RSS feed? I would love to add it to my igoogle page.


Sure thing, try this out and let me know if it works for ya:
life on the homefront

Not too familiar with RSS, so I'm not sure if it'll work right.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Is the new post button not working or is it just me


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like it!!!! I think you did a grand job Erik.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the new forum design! It's well organized, professional looking, and the colors are clean and easy on the eyes. Great job, Erik!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I really like the new features, Waaay better than I expected. I havent seen spam in 2 days! New members have to be patient with the points thing but its worth it. Thanks Erik


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i have found the site very very slow will it improve?? and its craps that there is a min of 10 letters to post a comment, eg u cant say "thanks" to someone


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah that reminds me, can we get a thanks mod too?


----------

